# UPDATE-ADOPTED! Golden in need of Adoption



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

This beautiful boy is waiting for adoption at the Vanderburgh Humane Society in Evansville Indiana. I referred him to FLASH Golden Retriever Rescue in Evansville, IN this morning. Hopefully they can find this guy a forever home. Southern Indiana Golden Retriever Club

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1&theater


“Jake” .. ID#21552228 

Golden Retriever .. Adult Male

Up-to-date with routine shots

Vanderburgh Humane Society
400 Millner Industrial Drive
Evansville, IN 47710
Phone: 812-426-2563
Email: [email protected]

Hours of Operation: 
Adoption & viewing hours: Tuesday through Saturday, 12 pm - 6 pm
General business hours: Tuesday through Saturday, 9 am - 5 pm


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh poor thing! His eyes look so sad and worried...I wonder what he has been through. I hope he finds a good, loving home


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I rescued my two furr kids (Jax & Annie) from this same area at this time last year. I would love to drive out their and get him to have a furrkid trio in our house but my wife said otherwise. I really hate it that she won't let me get him, otherwise I'd be on the road making the trip today.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

UPDATE....Jake has a meet and greet scheduled for tomorrow, if all goes well, he will go home with them. They suggested checking website vhslifesaver.org after 6pm Saturday to see if his picture has been removed because he found his forever home with the family coming to meet him.


----------



## sam'smama (Oct 28, 2013)

I emailed them today! We would love to have Jake


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam's Mamma*

Sam's Mamma

You should call, too and they'll probably have you fill out an adoption application.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

sam'smama said:


> I emailed them today! We would love to have Jake



Keep us updated if possible. 

Best of luck to you-he's a gorgeous boy.


----------



## sam'smama (Oct 28, 2013)

I heard back from them today, and unfortunately Jake cannot go to a home with children under the age of 10 :/ But he does have a meet and greet today, so hopefully that goes well and he finds a wonderful home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam's mom*

Sam's Mom

Thanks for trying!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

*UPDATE: Jake has been adopted. A big wonderful thank you to the family that gave this beautiful guy a new forever home. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...278.1073741829.237760179614133&type=1&theater
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for the update, I'll update the thread title. 

He's a lucky boy, so is his new family.


----------

